# Traffic stop in Houston leads to two car drug bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Becky Purser 
TELEGRAPH STAFF WRITER

A routine traffic stop Saturday along Interstate 75 led to the arrest of nine people on drug charges.

A Houston County sheriff's deputy pulled over a vehicle just north of Perry because the driver wasn't wearing a seat belt. The deputy asked to search the vehicle and discovered several small bags of cocaine and some marijuana, Houston County sheriff's Sgt. Wayne Franklin said Monday.

A second motorist pulled up to see why his friends had been stopped and deputies asked to search that vehicle in light of drugs having been found in the other, Franklin said.

In all, about $250,000 worth of cocaine in small plastic bags was discovered in both vehicles, along with small amounts of marijuana, said Franklin, a narcotics investigator.

Though not a big drug bust, Franklin said, "It was a good little pop." The investigator said it was clear from the size of bags and scales seized that the men, members of the same construction crew, were dealing drugs.

All were charged with possession of cocaine with intent to distribute, Franklin said.

The men were identified by police as Eric Nealy, 36, Horace Hobbs, 19, Leon Thomas, 28, Johnnie Green, 32, Tony Collins, 39, Joseph Walker, 36, all of Quincy, Fla.; Kenneth Bonine, 40, and Theo Young, 39, of Grand Ridge, Fla.; and Albert Fisher, 18, of Tallahassee, Fla.

Macon Telegraph (http://www.macon.com/) _Copyright © 2006 KnightRidder.com_


----------

